
Show HN: Fw – faster workspace (workspace productivity booster) - icepuma
https://github.com/brocode/fw
======
celadevra_
Nice! I use Fedora Silverblue and Emacs. Since Silverblue uses toolboxes (OCI
containers), it would be nice to put most config codes into projects and set
up one toolbox for each of the projects. That way, I can start working on a
new computer in 10 minutes, without setting up all those environments.

fw seems to make this more feasible.

